# Last Minute Rental price limit change



## isisdave (Feb 20, 2019)

I was glad to see this -- I once felt so bad at paying only $700 I sent the renter more! We're using one today and it's worth way more than $700.

At the top of the page, though the big red line now says $800, it still says $700 a few lines farther down.

*You may offer or request weeks beginning no later than
April 06, 2019 
Maximum asking price in public posts is $700/week or $100/night.*


----------



## Tank (Feb 20, 2019)

Hats off for listening !

Thank you!


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 20, 2019)

isisdave said:


> At the top of the page, though the big red line now says $800, it still says $700 a few lines farther down.
> 
> *You may offer or request weeks beginning no later than
> April 06, 2019
> Maximum asking price in public posts is $700/week or $100/night.*


Now fixed.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 8, 2019)

Wow! When did this change? And, what was the reasoning behind the change?


----------



## klpca (Apr 8, 2019)

JudyS said:


> Wow! When did this change? And, what was the reasoning behind the change?


It was quite the discussion in Feb. Here's a link: https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/discussion-about-last-minute-rentals-forum.286061/page-5


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 10, 2019)

I was reluctant to post my unit there, it's eligible for posting today, because I don't know if I want to go as low as $700 or not.  I was pleasantly surprised to see the price limit increased.


----------

